# اخطر بحث علمي في العالم....ساهم معنا في هذا المشروع(استخراج الوقود من ماء البحر )!!



## thewaytotruth (7 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل تعلمون انكم في الوقت القريب سوف يستطيع كل شخص منكم على انتاج اكبر دخل مادي لو تساعدنا جميعا في هذا المشروع الطاهر وهو
مشروع استخراج الوقود من ماء البحر !!!!
نعم لن تصدق حتى ترى هذا بعينك كم رائيته انا بعيني وامامي بعد ان نجح هذا المشروع معي ولكن تواجهني بعض المشاكل البسيطة التي اذا تساعدنا بعون الله مع بعض سوف نغيرر العالم باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى
ولقد نجح هذا المشروع مع مهندس اسمه جون كنزس - John Kanzius 
تفاصيل اكثر عن نجاح هذا المشروع هنا
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Direct...es_Hydrogen_from_Salt_Water_Using_Radio_Waves 
و ايضاا الموقع العالمي الامريكي 
http://edition.cnn.com/2007/TECH/science/11/14/saltwater.fire/index.html
وهنا البحوث حول هذا المشروع ادخل وشاركهم
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/kanzius_effect/ 
او يمكنكم البحث في موقع يو تيوبwww.youtube.comاكتب به اسم John Kanzius وسوف ترى ماء البحر تحترق بالفيديو .تمام الى هون يا شباب العرب هيااا
وهذا المشروع عبارة عن جهاز يقوم بارسال موجات راديوية مركزة جدا بتردد محدد مسبقا وهو 13 ميغا هيرتز تقوم هذا الاشارات الراديوية بعمل اهتزازات على سطح الماء ومن ثم تنقسم الماء الى ذراتها الاساسية و هي المعروفة اكسجين وهيدروجين ....تمام الى هنا
حلو الكلام
بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى اني اعمل على مشاريع استخراج وقود من الماء سنين كثيرة ولدي تجارب ناجحة الفضل للله وبعضها فاشلة الى حدى ما ولكنها تحتاج الى امبيرا عالي جدااا ولكن بطريقة العالم جون نريد فقط اشارة راديو مع وات عالي نسبيا ليتم تحليل الماء ....تمام
ولقد اجريت البحوث على كيف يمكننا ان نصنع هذا الجهاز المولد لاشارات الراديو حتى وصلت بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى وصلت الى جميع المخططات الهندسية التي نشرها المهندس جون قبل قتله ولقد تم حذفها من الانترنت طبعا لعدم نشر هذا المشروع الخطير الذي يضر اقتصاد النفط العالمي الذي يحكم العالم........تمام الى هنااا يا شباب فهمتو قصدي >>>حلو الكلام
ولكن لسوء حظهم قد قمت بتحميل جميع الملفات من الانترنت وهي لدي الان بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى وعونه الكريم
وسوف اقوم برفع جميع المخطاطات الى موقع فور شيرد باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى ليتمكن الجميع من صنعه ملاحظة الى الجميع المشروع لايكلف الكثير من المال كم توقعت انا من قبلكم وانا بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى قد قطعت مشواررررررر طويل في هذه المشاريع ولا اريدكم ان تبحثو من الصفر تمام.....الى هون يا شباب؟؟؟حلو الكلام
يعني بدنا نساعد بعض لحتى نصل الى مشروع كامل ليتمكن الجميع من شرائه او صنعه بيده حتى اذا اراد وهذا المشروع بما انه تم بعون الله تعالى وبفضله اقدم هذا المشروع الى جميع الناس لوجه الله سبحانه وتعالى ولا اريد ان احتكر هذا المشروع لانه هذا المشروع هو العبادة بحد ذاتها التي ريدها الله سبحانه وتعالى
ارجو منكم جميعا اخذ الموضوع بجدية اكثرررررر وانا جاهز باذن الله بالرد على اي سؤال فني
والحمد الله رب العالمين​


----------



## jouini87 (7 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم،وفي إنتظار تنزيل الملفات على 4shared


----------



## د حسين (7 يونيو 2010)

*من أين طلعتلنا يا أستاذ الطريق الى الحقيقة*

تحية طيبة 
باختصار شديد ومن الآخر .... ان ما ستصرفه على تقسيم الماء الى عنصريه الأساسيين من طاقة أكبلر من الطاقة التي ستحصل عليها .......
وبالتالي أرجو الابتعاد عن هذه الخرافات وارجو ان تراجع المواضيع المشابهة في هذا المنتدى وشكرا​


----------



## tose2006 (8 يونيو 2010)

قال تعلى ( وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ المَاءِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ ))
فكر وحاول لان في الماء اسرار عظيمة 
ومشكور جداً


----------



## محمد 122 (11 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لكي نتحمس في العمل في اي اتجاه لتوليد الطاقة المتجدده يجب حساب كفاءه الطاقه اي كمية الطاقة الناتجة الى كمية الطاقة المستخدمة ارجو التوضيح
والسلام عليكم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا بطل ...........

سنبقى على تواصل ..............
الله يقويك .....


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (13 يونيو 2010)

تعريض ماءالبحر للموجات الكهرو مغناطيسية عند التردادت العالية 14 جيجا هرتز/ث ينتج عنه عملية 
كيمائية ماصة لقدر كبير جدا من الطاقة حيث لاجدوى اقتصادية منها على النطاق العملى وفيها يتم إضعاف الروابط الكيمائية القوية بين ذرتى الهيدروجن وذرة الاكسجين فى جزىء الماء وذلك بتأثير الموجات الكهرو مغناطيسية فى وجود جزيئات كلوريد الصوديوم(الملح ) مما يؤدى الى تصاعد غاز الهيدروجين الذى يمكن إشعاله وعلى هذا فإن الماء لايشتعل ولكنه غاز الهيدروجين هو القائم بالاشتعال والطاقة الناتجة هى طاقة حرارية ضعيفة و لاتتناسب مع الكم الضخم من الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لتوليد الموجات الكهرو مغناطيسية المشار اليها ناهيك عن الاضرار الضخمة الناشئة عن هذه التردادت والمشاكل واجبة السيطرة والحل فى حينه وهذه الطريقة لا تختلف كثيرا عن طريقة الحصول على غاز ى الهدروجين والاكسجين بالتحليل الكهربى للماءوالاخيرة أبسط وأقل تكلفة ......................... ويمكن إستعمال طريقة الموجات الكرومغناطيسية فى إستخدامات خاصة ومحددة حال السيطرة عليها كمجال الطب مثلا حيث لاتمثل التكلفة شيء بجانب النتائج المطلوبة ​


----------



## BAKRIM (17 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك على هدا البحث العلمي المهم جدا ----واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## meyousef (26 يونيو 2010)

تانى انت !!!!!!!!!
تالت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ألف مرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يا دكتور حسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


كم من الإختراعات والابتكارات بدأت فى حجم كبير وتكلفة باهظة 
وشيئا فشيئا وبفضل الله وتوفيقه ومنته علينا وعلى العالمين 
((((((((((((( وصل اليابانيون مثلا لتصنيع روبوت يحقن بدم الإنسان المريض ثم يتم التحكم به وتوجيهه إلى مكان الإصابة وإجراء عملية استئصال أو ما شابه ثم بعد ذلك يتم سحبه من خلال الأوردة القريبة من سطح الجسم )))))))))
( وعن شخصى المتواضع عملت وأصلحت سنترال ماركة سيمنس وكان حجمه حوالى متران مكعبان وكان ذلك سنة 1994 وكان وقتها يخدم فندفا صغيرا لا يتعدى ثلاثون حجرة ---مثيله الآن كما تعرفون سيادتكم لا تتعدى أبعاده حجم الطابعة الصغيرة ويشتمل داخله أيضا على جزء الباور سبلاى
وكذلك أصلحنا بالعراق --أعاد الله عزه ومجده وهدى أهله جميعا آمين -- تليفزيون ملون روسى يعمل بالصمامات بالكامل و كان حجمه تقريبا واحد متر مكعب وذلك فى أواخر الثمانينات من القرن المنصرم ) 

أرجووووووووووووووووك 
بالله عليك يا سيدى الفاضل 
إن لم ترد أن تشجع فلا أقل من أن تترك المجال لمن يشجع بدلا منك 


نعم أنا وغيرى نقدر تمام التقدير حرصكم وغيرتكم وخوفكم على الناس كل الناس 


ولكن رفقا بنا وبنفسك وبمن يطرح الموضوعات الجديدة أيها العزيز 


هدانا الله وإياك والمسلمين والبشرية جمعاء لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## د حسين (26 يونيو 2010)

*ارجوك ياسيد يوسف*

المقارنة غير صحيحة
أن تطور شيئا هذا صحيح أما ان تغير قانونا مثبتا فهذا غير صحيح
.....ان ألوفا من الناس حاولوا كسر قانون انحفاظ الطاقة ولم يستطيعوا على مدى 600 عام وربما أكثر وفي جميع انحاء العالم ....​


----------



## jamal baghdady (4 يوليو 2010)

الاخ د حسين انا استغرب من ردودك ومن ومن عبوديتك للقوانين اي قوانين هذه التي لايمكن ان تتغير اولم تطلع على قصة موسى في القران الكريم من شق البحر وقلب العصا الى ثعبان اولم تطلع على معجزات النبي محمد ص من شق القمر او تكلم الحجر او شفاء الامراض اولم تطلع على معجزات الانبياء عليهم السلام ومعجزات الاولياء رض هل ستقول ان هذه كرامات من الله فقط فاسالك سؤالا هل هذه الكرامات والمعجزات قد خرقت القوانين الطبيعة ام ان لها قوانين اخرى لا نعلمها ؟ ففي كلتا الحالتين الحجة عليك يعني ان القوانين تخرق او ان هناك قوانين اخرى نجهلها فيا عزيزي د حسين ارجو ان تفتح عقلك اكثر واكثر فنحن في حاجة الى عقول متمردة على الواقع .


----------



## د حسين (4 يوليو 2010)

jamal baghdady قال:


> د حسين ارجو ان تفتح عقلك اكثر واكثر فنحن في حاجة الى عقول متمردة على الواقع .


 كلام جميل جدا ولكن يبدو في غير محله فنحن فعلا بحاجة الى عقول تعرف اين تتمرد ...
شكرا مع تحياتي​


----------



## د حسين (4 يوليو 2010)

*لماذا يايوسف*

ثم لماذا غيرت مداخلتك خلال دقيقتين فقط ( أين ثقتك بنفسك؟ ) حيث تكلمت عن الثقة بالمصادر وذكرت قصة خبر الشخص الذي مات ورآه شخص وقال سمعت من مصدر موثوق ؟ لماذا غيرتها ؟
وأجيبك أنا وزملاكاوي نثق بنفسنا وعلمنا أما الطرف الثاني فيثقون بأوهام اليوتيوب والسايكوجين وما شابه من مواقع مشبوهة ​


----------



## jamal baghdady (5 يوليو 2010)

انا اعجب مرة ثانية من تسرعك في االحكم على الاشياء انا لم اغير مداخلتي لقد ضربت لك مثلا يبدو انك عجزت عن فهمه او فهمته بشكل خاطيء المقصود بالمثل انت والامثال تضرب ولا تقاس اما مسالة الثقة بالمصادر فقد ذكرت في موضوع اخر اننا لا نجهل القوانين التي تدرس الان في الجامعات والمعاهد ولنا فيها دراية كافية الا اننا لا نتوقف عندها بل نطرح ما نشاهده وما يقوله الاخرون على طاولة النقاش فقد يكون صحيحا وان هناك امورا نجهلها فلا يدعي عالم انه يعلم كل شيء فيصبح مايقول عين الجهل ولا تنسى ففوق كل ذي علم عليم واعيد عليك مرة اخرى ان الثقة بالمصادر ليس اسلوب العلماء بل يجب التشكيك في كل شيء حتى يتبين الحق فالشك ياعزيزي اساس اليقين فارجو التبصر وعدم التسرع وشكرا لك وللاخ زملكاوي وانا امدح ثقتك بنفسك وبما تعلمته واؤيد تمسك به مالم يكشف لك ضده فالنقاش يجب ان يكون بين مؤيد ومشكك والا اصبح عقيما على ان لايكون بالمهاترات والشتائم والانتقاص من الاخر ...... تحياتي


----------



## aminabdulhady (30 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو من كل صاحب فكرة أن يجربها ، و لا يهتم بأدعياء قانون حفظ الطاقة ، فهؤلاء لا يعرفون من العلم الا لفظ هذا القانون ، ولا يعرفون تفسيره ، والدليل أنهم لا يستطيعون تطبيقه لتفسير الطاقة الهائلة الناتجة من تحول الكتلة في القنبلة الهيدروجينية ، فأين قانون حفظ الطاقة ؟
أمين عبدالهادي
​


----------

